
Employee email claims leadership delayed acknowledging McClure’s harassment - mido22
https://techcrunch.com/2017/07/03/employee-email-claims-500-startups-leadership-delayed-acknowledging-mcclures-harassment-as-new-allegations-surface/
======
hitekker
The timing and delivery of Dave's "I'm a creep, I'm sorry." mea culpa now
seems more logical to me.

A person who has committed transgression B, which is one-level more
reprehensible and more opaque than transgression A, will admit to A in the
hopes of forestalling a deeper inquiry into B.

I don't know what to call this rhetorical tactic (fallacy?), but I imagine sex
offenders must employ it regularly to mitigate public backlash.

~~~
steve_g
It is called a "limited hangout."

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limited_hangout](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limited_hangout)

------
wklauss
This is a good example of the dynamics of harassment. What was perceived as a
one incident a day ago is now a much more widespread issue.

When talking about harassment keep in mind that for every voice that rises
chances are many more have not come forward due to pressure or fear of
consequences.

~~~
nsnick
This is the sort of logic that ultimately destroys due process. "This person
was accused so they must be guilty of the accusation... and much more!"

~~~
twobyfour
How about "This person was accused. Let's at least take the accusation
seriously instead of dismissing it out of hand."

The consequences of making a public accusation like this are generally
negative for the accuser as much as or more than the person accused. Often
even if the accusations result in a conviction in a court of law. Often even
true accusations do not result in convictions. Sometimes even accusations of
actual physical rape of an unconscious woman, accompanied by video evidence.

Meanwhile the accuser's life gets turned upside down. They're demonized. Their
every past relationship is scrutinized. They're accused of "asking for it" and
not taking necessary precautions. Their reputation is dragged through the mud.
Their career ends because they're deemed a troublemaker and nobody wants to
alienate the boys club, nor work with someone who might have the audacity to
call out colleagues or superiors on their misbehavior.

The person they accused is defended and excused as being drunk or, well, "boys
will be boys".

So, yeah, every now and then someone makes a false accusation.

By for every _true_ accusation there are typically many more victims who were
too afraid of the consequences of speaking up.

------
guard0g
Silence is the enemy of justice.

------
hyperliner
The leadership of this organization is complicit. It's disingenuous to pretend
they "just found out." There are enough signals that indicate that they let
"Dave be Dave." They let this continue on for years. Terminate this
organization for the good of those involved and their investors (some of whom
also likely knew).

~~~
tyingq
This presentation of his seems like it should have raised some eyebrows:
[https://www.slideshare.net/mobile/dmc500hats/how-to-
pitch-a-...](https://www.slideshare.net/mobile/dmc500hats/how-to-pitch-a-vc-
or-angel-13504703)

~~~
BigMan555
Wow, that presentation is pretty shocking. How on Earth did he get away with
both the harassment and the crude commentary for so long? In retrospect,
knowing how he was treating women for years and looking at a presentation like
this, it seems almost as if he was taunting the general consumer tech public
with his behavior.

------
hyperliner
“Due to the sensitivity of personnel issues and the privacy of all involved,
the investigation was kept confidential.”

Wow, there is a predator in the group, but "privacy"?

~~~
sokoloff
Privacy concerns of the _victims_ is a serious point to be respected.

